# Need New Receiver



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

Im looking for recommendations for replacing my home receiver.
My Onkyo 807 went into protect mode last night. I am going to buy a new receiver and would like suggestions based on my current speakers.

Behringer 2030 for all 6 surrounds
Polk CSi20 center
Polk DSW2000 Sub


Budget is around $600-ish

Thanks!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Onkyo has been fixing receivers even if they are out of warranty due to them having problems. Before you spend any money you can check to see if your reciever will qualify. If they fix it and you still want a new one you could sell your 807. Check here... http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...://www.onkyousa.com/Support/service_info.php#


----------



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

tcario,

Thanks for the heads up on the Onkyo repair. I found out that mine qualified for their program. Im going to get it fixed. 

I May still get a new unit and move this one to the living room. Any recommendations are welcome.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

gte011h said:


> tcario,
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the Onkyo repair. I found out that mine qualified for their program. Im going to get it fixed.
> 
> I May still get a new unit and move this one to the living room. Any recommendations are welcome.


Glad to hear that. You can go to www.accessories4less.com and see what they have in your price range. Here is a great receiver in a mid priced budget. http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ultra-hd-networking-receiver-w/airplay/1.html


----------

